# Pentel with my first Alumilite blank



## DurocShark (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice looking blank and pen.Great work.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 24, 2009)

wow that is an awesome pencil and the photo is awesome too


----------



## George_Clark (Mar 24, 2009)

I really like your pencil!:biggrin: Where did you get the clip? Nice work.


----------



## DurocShark (Mar 24, 2009)

the clip came off a vendor giveaway pen. im trying to find some more.


----------



## garypeck (Mar 24, 2009)

i like the blank!!!  Nice clip too.....


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 24, 2009)

Well done Don.  I'm coming over to steal your photo equipment.


----------



## DurocShark (Mar 24, 2009)

My gear isn't worth the gas. A crappy Kodak 5mp digicam with a handheld flash bounced off the ceiling.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 25, 2009)

Don,
That came out great.  The pics are top notch as well.


----------



## rcflyer23 (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome.. It kind of reminds me of Van Gogh Starry Night.. Very cool blank.   I really need to get into casting.


----------



## talbot (Mar 25, 2009)

I use pentels a lot, in the office and in the workshop,,but none are as _sweeet_ as that one.
great job.
regards,Bill


----------



## marcruby (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Mar 25, 2009)

Great looking pen.  Got any more of those blanks?


----------



## DurocShark (Mar 25, 2009)

Stick Rounder said:


> Great looking pen.  Got any more of those blanks?




I only made the one as a test. They're super easy though. Alumilite. Mix A and B . then quickly, before it sets, add a drop of dye. Two flicks with the stir stick and pour it in the mold.


----------



## 7miles (Mar 25, 2009)

Outstanding!!!!! I like it a lot.


----------



## mostangrypirate (Mar 25, 2009)

great job on the blank.


----------



## papaturner (Mar 25, 2009)

Great job Don, I have a couple of those clips on my work bench for my next pentels. It looks good.


----------



## rkimery (Mar 27, 2009)

Awsome pictures Don tell us how you achieved them.  Great looking pen!


----------



## DurocShark (Mar 27, 2009)

Just bouncing my flash off the ceiling. Everything else is levels in the camera.


----------



## jeff (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks great on the front page, Don.


----------



## TowMater (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats man, beautiful pen and you made the front page!!


----------



## DurocShark (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## btboone (Mar 27, 2009)

Great look.  That stuff casts great.


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful Pentel Don . I love that blank , great swirl job . Pen looks even better on the front page . Welcome to the club .


----------



## bitshird (Mar 27, 2009)

I love the Mix, my daughter wants one like it, (so far she has managed to keep a pen nearly a week) That is gorgeous, and it found a good place to be shown as well.


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 29, 2009)

That is gorgeous. I love that blank. Nice work.


----------



## DurocShark (Mar 29, 2009)

I posted a tutorial about how I shot this pencil on my blog and over in the Pen Photography forum here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=44952


----------



## titan2 (Apr 8, 2009)

Love it!!!

Where did you find those clips?  Would like to get some of those.....


THANKS,


Barney


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 8, 2009)

Just from giveaways the vendors always hand out at conferences. I wish I had saved more than one!


----------

